
React hovering on two elements made simpler - paulrosset
https://github.com/PaulRosset/rehover
======
interatx
Oh this is sweet.

My dumb UX feedback (just a user, not a UX expert)

* I expected the hover not hide (or do something) I click on the button

* Considered automatically turning off hiding for accesible devices. [https://www.w3.org/TR/aria-in-html/](https://www.w3.org/TR/aria-in-html/) for reference.

